# Another Disapointing Review



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

This time it's the kids at cars.com

Cars.com Reviews the 2014 Chevrolet Cruze Diesel - KickingTires


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

Well, just because everybody seemingly _"...loves icecream..." _it does not necessarily follow that everybody will _"...love *vanilla* icecream..." _(metaphorically encoded sarcasm).

Translation: GM could've (and should've) done more with the Diesel Cruze, but (apparently) chose a *mediocre *_'tippy-toe' _approach return to diesels-in-USA...far less than what was expected from GM.

It is not a BAD car...but it is, likewise, not the BEST car either.


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

Truth be told I would think it is a numbers game . let us look at the numbers next year when total cruze diesel sales are out .

Might be some one is getting paid to give a poor impression to off set the interest to date of the cruze diesel .

We all here have seen first hand how the members are absorbed and thrilled to own a cruze diesel ..


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

Funny how they are off line for maintanence right now.


----------



## KpaxFAQ (Sep 1, 2013)

Why waste time reading what others think of the car you've already bought and love?

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Boog8302 (Sep 6, 2013)

KpaxFAQ said:


> Why waste time reading what others think of the car you've already bought and love?
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App



I agree Kpax. I love my Cruze Diesel and nobody can say that I made a bad purchase. I knew what I was getting when I bought the car. It is the nicest care I have ever owned and I plan on keeping it for a very long time. Now I just need it to be repaired so I can drive it more than 700 miles.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

I couldn't be happier with my car. I wonder if these people who write the negative reviews are people paid by VW - because VW is scared...


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

The Cruze in general is a car that you like more and more each time you come back to it and drive it.

I'll admit, my first impression with its driving dynamics (in auto, 2011 form) was "meh". Came back to it a year later after checking out much of the competition (not much good competition like there is now), and with a MT, absolutely loved the car, and loved it even more as I began to discover what it could do.

The reviewers that spend an hour in many cars a day just don't get that time to get acquainted very well with the car. Flat-out acceleration, being thrown around, and winning stoplight races while getting good MPG in the city aren't the Cruze's fortes.

Still, I mean, compared to the current Jetta...the Cruze wins in all kinds of ways. The 2011 Jettas were nice though.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

By the way, the review seems to have been deleted


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

I copied the report so all can see it!

The 2014 Chevrolet Cruze Clean Turbo Diesel offers some of what both diesel fanatics and the average buyer look for in a car — but not enough of either to really impress anyone. Perhaps the greatest attribute of this clean-diesel sedan, according to Cars.com reviewer Joe Wiesenfelder, is its 46 mpg on the highway, making it highly competitive and great for road trips. However, its muted diesel-engine clatter may be too subtle for enthusiasts and annoying for everyone else, and lagging acceleration will have all involved wondering why they bothered paying extra for the diesel model.


----------



## Sperry (Aug 3, 2013)

Loving mine so far and don't care what others think


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

Sperry said:


> Loving mine so far and don't care what others think


That seems to be the consensus feeling: Diesel Cruze owners are *happy*, while Diesel Cruze automotive testers & writers _*aren't *_so happy.

But, as always, there are PRO and CON sides to this situation:

*PRO* - Owners are actually buying vehicles from GM, automotive testers & writers aren't.

*CON* - Automotive testers & writers have more/better knowledge (than most buyers) about the vehicles the Diesel Cruze is being journalistically compared against.

Thus, maybe the "difference" is that the writers KNOW what GM could/should have done, but didn't, while the owners don't care!?


----------



## Eugene_C (Mar 15, 2012)

So the reviews are running at what now, only like 90% positive? The travesty! 

Some critics are contrarian to try to separate themselves from "the pack" and look original.


----------

